# helmets for quad



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought a 4x4 for ice fishing and am now looking for a helmet. I will be 65 this season, so won't really be doing any stunt driving, jumps or tree climbing. I see helmets on ebay( carbon) and others that run from $30- to $200, some have dot stickers on them. Is there by law a minimum requirement to be legal? I am a safety freak, but I am in no way a speed freak. I also am a legal freak. I do not want to get stopped by co, dnr, or whoever to be told I bought an inferior helmet,, thanks


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I did see a carbon helmet on ebay around $25 looks intresting


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I have this Zox

Vents for the forehead, sun shield and less than a hundred bucks


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> I have this Zox
> 
> Vents for the forehead, sun shield and less than a hundred bucks i have 3 zox helmets, great helmet for the money!


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Word of advice, get the heated shield. You can plug it in the the outlet or hard wire it in. Or get a sled helmet


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Those aren't real carbon fiber. It's just a design painted on the plastic. I replaced all our helmets this year. Got them all off Ebay. Some were real good, some cheaply made. I really like these. Great deal for the price, comfortable, and fairly good quality. I trust my skull in it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOT-Dual-Vi...m25960e98ed:m:mEagTZiXIovyrqvvFWmntfw&vxp=mtr


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

By law, helmets are required to be DOT approved.

Steve


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hitechman said:


> By law, helmets are required to be DOT approved.
> 
> Steve


THAT is what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I just ordered a Shoei Platinum

This one is vented in the back.

http://www.revzilla.com/product/shoei-rj-air-platinum-r-helmet


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

A good atv helmet and goggles will work for you or a snowmobile homey with a heated shield if you can afford alittle more. Defiantly make sure to get a full face helmet though.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shoeman said:


> I just ordered a Shoei Platinum
> 
> This one is vented in the back.
> 
> http://www.revzilla.com/product/shoei-rj-air-platinum-r-helmet


Shoei makes great stuff....Good choice..
Like the old Bell Helmet advertisement....If you only have a 50 dollar head then buy a 50 dollar helmet..lol...


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jimbo 09 said:


> A good atv helmet and goggles will work for you or a snowmobile homey with a heated shield if you can afford alittle more. Defiantly make sure to get a full face helmet though.


Or you can get a regular full face and buy a heated glas shield, that way you have one set of glass for summer and one for winter.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Jimbo 09 said:


> A good atv helmet and goggles will work for you or a snowmobile homey with a heated shield if you can afford alittle more. Defiantly make sure to get a full face helmet though.


What? You must like freezing your face off! I'd get a full face snowmobile helmet for sure. I wear mine to keep warm more than protection on the ice.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there a helmet law on the lakes when there's not one on the streets? My ice fishing buddies and I use a quad and we don't wear a helmet at all. We also go under 15 mph because we're hauling 1-2 shanties and we don't want to break our gear or spill the minnows. 

I'm just pointing this out as an option since I don't know the OPs plan. Having a helmet probably won't help if you get hit by a drunk snowmobiler and that would depend on where you're fishing...


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

6Speed said:


> Is there a helmet law on the lakes when there's not one on the streets? My ice fishing buddies and I use a quad and we don't wear a helmet at all. We also go under 15 mph because we're hauling 1-2 shanties and we don't want to break our gear or spill the minnows.
> 
> I'm just pointing this out as an option since I don't know the OPs plan. Having a helmet probably won't help if you get hit by a drunk snowmobiler and that would depend on where you're fishing...


There is a helmet law on the streets for quads (the "no helmet" law applies only to motorcycles). The helmet law applies anytime an ATV/quad is operated off from ones private property............same for goggles (some exceptions allowed for roll bars and windshields). Both are required to be DOT approved.

Steve


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

hitechman said:


> There is a helmet law on the streets for quads (the "no helmet" law applies only to motorcycles). The helmet law applies anytime an ATV/quad is operated off from ones private property............same for goggles (some exceptions allowed for roll bars and windshields). Both are required to be DOT approved.
> 
> Steve


OK, I'll pass the word to the boys but we probably won't change. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

hitechman said:


> There is a helmet law on the streets for quads (the "no helmet" law applies only to motorcycles). The helmet law applies anytime an ATV/quad is operated off from ones private property............same for goggles (some exceptions allowed for roll bars and windshields). Both are required to be DOT approved.
> 
> Steve


Additionally, the no helmet law applies only to street licensed motorcycles and not dirt bikes. I still believe that a helmet would be required for off road riding even if the motorcycle is street licensed like and enduro.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

6Speed said:


> Is there a helmet law on the lakes when there's not one on the streets? My ice fishing buddies and I use a quad and we don't wear a helmet at all. We also go under 15 mph because we're hauling 1-2 shanties and we don't want to break our gear or spill the minnows.
> 
> I'm just pointing this out as an option since I don't know the OPs plan. Having a helmet probably won't help if you get hit by a drunk snowmobiler and that would depend on where you're fishing...


 They love sitting by the launch and passing out no helmet tickets during ice season up here as people come off the ice.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Downriver Tackle said:


> They love sitting by the launch and passing out no helmet tickets during ice season up here as people come off the ice.


If you're riding in on a shanty do you need a helmet since you're not riding a quad???


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

6Speed said:


> If you're riding in on a shanty do you need a helmet since you're not riding a quad???


 No, just the rider of the quad if I remember correctly.


----------

